# Banana magic bindings



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Check out the K2 Formulas, canted footbeds etc..., and won't break the bank.


----------



## spanishflow24 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have customs that I'll trade you for your unions i have the same boot and they fit perfect.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i dont think the customs are stiff enough for me, also im just gonna return the SL's to backcountry.com


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I have the Targas and the Cartels (but they're old, probably 05'ish?). Now I can't comment on how much the Cartels have changed over the years, but here is my experience:

I bought last years Targas to replace the 05ish Cartels. Put the Cartels on my gf's board and she kept commenting on how much her feet were hurting. I thought it was the boots, but just in case I put my Targas on her board and the Cartels back on my board. 

Now my feet hurt. She hates the un-changeable forward lean of the Cartels, which I never had a problem with (do they still have this where you can't have your high backs straight up?), but the last 2 times out riding - my feet now hurt when they didn't hurt when I rode the Targas. 

Targas will take a little bit of time to set up (super customizable), but once they are dialed in they feel and perform great.


----------



## canucks (Dec 3, 2011)

Targas man I have them on my 2012 Jamie Lynn , they are last year targas super comfy, responsive and the toe strap is by far the best in the market IMO. I Had Union Data's on my 2010 Lib TRS and they were really decent but i found there toe strap kept coming off my toe no matter how I had it set up and how many times i adjusted it but I think union has fixed that issue this year. I rode cartels for the longest time not to sure how much they changed since 08 was the last pair of cartels. Never rode an flux bindings but see alot of guys riding them so that has to count for something but for me Rome Targas all the way.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i already ordered the cartels, ill be riding next week. if i dont like them ill get the targas for sure. 

union still has issues with the toe strap, its just funky and the ratchets stick. that and the lack of features at the same price point. not happy with that purchase and i didn't read enough reviews before buying them. 

Ill write up a comparison SL vs cartels after i ride the cartels.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you don't care about budget, here are some higher-end options that match your riding style... I think the Cartels might be a tad less responsive than you would like. They do have a default 0 lean this year though...

Ride El Hefe: These bindings are beastly. They come with a couple of cant options and also an adjustable flex ankle strap like the Targas. Arguably one of the best toe straps in the industry as well.

Ride El Hefe Snowboard Bindings 2012

Burton Diode: Ridiculously light and responsive. Carbon fiber highback that's very thin. This binding is superbly comfortable as well.

Diode Binding | Burton Snowboards

Both bindings' prices are hard to stomach though. But hey, if you're ballin you're ballin. 

Some lesser expensive options...

Ride Maestro: Has your cant options and is very responsive as well. Forgot to mention that Ride's mounting discs are small now. This allows for more board feel and dampening. 

Ride Maestro Snowboard Bindings 2012

I haven't demoed the 2012 Auto Evers, but I loved the 2011 version. The auto strap is great once dialed in and you forget that it's even there. Not as responsive as the Diode or El Hefe, but plenty responsive still. Oh, and it has harsmelllow. Harshmellow is awesome and that's that. Offers dampening and just plain feels good when you stomp ish out.

Ever Binding | K2 Snowboarding 2011-12


----------

